# بشرى :: ~~~ طلبات كتب الهندسة الكيميائية ~~~ ننتظر مشاركاتكم



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

طلبات كتب الهندسة الكيميائية​
فى الآونة الاخيرة طلب الكثير من المهندسين ان نضع موضوع يشمل الكتب والبرامج الخاصة بالهندسة الكيميائية وأستجابة لهذا الطلب نريد من كل مهندس ان يحدد اسماء الكتب والمراجع مع تحديد الكاتب إن أمكن التى يريديها كى نستطيع ان نفى بطلبات جميع الاعضاء ان شاء الله والله الموفق ...​
وقبل كتابة طلبك نرجو قراءة هذه الشروط لكي نقدر على تلبية الطلب وبخلافه يهمل الطلب مع التقدير ...

:28: استخدم خاصية البحث لتوفر وقتك ولتصل الى ما تحتاجه من كتب كانت قد وضعت بالقسم مسبقـآ
:28: يرجى الانتظـار ولاتكرر الطلب حتى يتم توفيره من قبل مشـرفى القسم أو أحد الأعضـاء الكرام
:28: وان لم يتم الرد فمعناه أن الكتاب غير متوفر أو جارى البحث عنه ... !
:28: هذا الموضوع خاص بالكتب الالكترونيه فقط لذا نرجوا من الجميع عدم طرح أي مشاركة لا تتعلق باختصاص هذا الموضوع .

تنبيهات : -

:29: لاتطلب أكثر من كتاب بالمشاركه الواحده ولاتطلب أكثر من كتاب عن اليوم الواحد !
:29: يمنع طلب الكتب عن طريق البريد الخاص للمشرفين أو البريد الالكتروني !
:29: يمنع نشر المواضيع التي يهدف صاحبها إلى عمل دعاية لمنتدى شخصي أو غير ذلك !
:29: اذا تم مسح مشاركتك فأنت خالفت نظام هذا القسم فنرجوا منكم التعاون مشكورين فيما ورد من بنود .​
مهندس المحبة​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

من أجل زيادة العلم في مواقع البحوث أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذه المواقع المختصة والمفيدة في مجال الكتب والبحوث ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138849.html


----------



## البلاتين (1 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك الاخ الكريم ...
تحية طيبة لكم ..

نرغب بكتاب حول مستحضرات التجميل ( Cosmetics ) ..


ولكم فائق الشكر والإحترام ..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وهذا الكتاب أرجو أن يفيدك وإن أردت كتاب محدد أكتب أسمه وأسم كاتبه إن أمكن و أنا حاضر للمساعدة ....
Cosmetics Additives: An Industrial Guide 
Ernest W. Flick

http://ifile.it/okedy7/cosmetics_additives_-_an_industrial_guide_1991.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/79103012/Cosmetics_Additives.zip


----------



## ميس الحلوة (1 يوليو 2009)

في البداية أود الشكر على هذا الجهد وهذا الموضوع المميز في محتواه فبارك الله فيك ووفقك وأود الطلب منك في هذا الموضوع كتاب Introduction to Fluid Mechanics مع الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أختي الفاضلة على التهنئة وبارك الله فيك وإن شاء الله كل عمل وفيه ثواب .... أما عن طلبك : -

Introduction to Fluid Mechanics 
Edward J. Shaughnessy, Ira M. Katz, James P. Schaffer

http://ifile.it/83knue4/151645___introduction_to_fluid_mechanics_-_0195154517.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a49d75/n/0195154517_rar


----------



## أبو معمر (1 يوليو 2009)

أشكر المشرف العزيز أريد كتاب في Spray Drying Technology


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله يفيدك هذا الكتاب ...

Advanced Drying Technologies, Second Edition 
Tadeusz Kudra, Arun S. Mujumdar

http://ifile.it/6cs8nol/1420073877.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/232951700/dry_1420073877.rar


----------



## البلاتين (2 يوليو 2009)

كم انت رائع أخي مهندس المحبة .. وفعلا هذا من طيب أصلك ونقاء معدنك .. واسم على مسمى .. شكرا لكم عزيزي .. ووفقكم الله وجزاكم الف خير ...


تقبل تحياتي واحترامي وودي ..


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (2 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز ولم ولن تقصر وتقبل كل احترامي


----------



## fadhel95 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام وعليكم شكرا مقدما لكل المشاركين في هذا الجزء من الملتقى اود ان اتفيدوني بهذا الكتاب
process petrolum refinery by NELSON


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2009)

fadhel95 قال:


> السلام وعليكم شكرا مقدما لكل المشاركين في هذا الجزء من الملتقى اود ان اتفيدوني بهذا الكتاب
> process petrolum refinery by NELSON



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
هذا الكتاب الذي طلبته غير موجود لأن الأسم غير صحيح والأسم الصحيح هو
petroleum refinery engineering by nelson
وهذا الكتاب غير مجاني إلى الأن وقد أشتريته بسبب عدم وجوده على النت بصورة مجانية مع الشكر والتقدير ومنور بطلباتك القسم والملتقى ودمت بخير وعافية ....


----------



## الضونصيح (6 يوليو 2009)

تحية وتقدير لك اخي مهندس المحبة علي المجهود الرائع اطلب كتاب عن معالجة المياه (مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي)وان امكن ايضا كتاب التحليل الكيميائي للمياه
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (6 يوليو 2009)

أحدث الكتب مع الحلول في 
principle and basic calculation in chemical engineering


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

الضونصيح قال:


> تحية وتقدير لك اخي مهندس المحبة علي المجهود الرائع اطلب كتاب عن معالجة المياه (مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي)وان امكن ايضا كتاب التحليل الكيميائي للمياه
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري



السلام عليكم 

معالجة مياه الشرب
Handbook of Water Treatment, 2nd English Edition 
by: Kurita Waters Industries LTD
http://ifile.it/hgvnblr/kurita.handbook.of.water.treatment.second.english.edition.1999.pdf

Water Quality & Treatment Handbook 
by: American Water Works Association
http://rapidshare.com/files/90039809/waquantr.rar

معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي

Industrial Wastewater Treatment 
by: Ng Wun Jern
http://ifile.it/79em34x/119857___1860945805.rar
أو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VNKGEGBL

Practical Wastewater Treatment 
by: David L. Russell
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I6XJB7IA

وتوجد كتب أخرى في مكتبة الهندسة الكيميائية ...

والملف المرفق عن تحليل الماء...
أرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ......​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

خضير ألجبوري قال:


> أحدث الكتب مع الحلول في
> principle and basic calculation in chemical engineering



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
أسم الكتاب الصحيح هو Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering

وهذ الرابط وأرجو الأستفادة والدعاء .......
http://www.4shared.com/file/9391448...and_Calculations_in_Chemical_Engineering.html

وهذا الرابط من مشاركة الأخ عثمان الراوي
ولاتوجد حلول هذا الكتاب في الوقت الحاضر مع التقدير ...​


----------



## BLIDYST (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام ان عضو جديد وابحث عن كتب في الكمياء لسداسي الثالث لهندسة الطرائق نظام (ل م د) ارجو بعربية او الفرنسية و جزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم نور وعلم...................شكرا


----------



## محمد عزيز (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اتمنى تجميل المزيد من الكتبلتعم الفائدة الجميع 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## gandolfs (9 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام ابحث عن كتب في البترول والغاز الطبيعي **ب**الفرنسية لظرورة ملحّة . جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم وادام منتدانا لطلاب العل**م **.شكرا*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ولو أنني لاأملك كتب بالفرنسي فقط أنكليزي ولكن سوف أبحث لك وإن شاء الله أجد كتب بالفرنسي وإذا أردت بالعربي فتوجد دورة مهمة عن التكرير مثبتة كدروس وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ....


----------



## بروسس انجينير (9 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتو بغيت هذي الكتب
1-
Introduction to process economics بواسطة F. A. Holland, Frank Alfred Watson, John Keith Wilkinson‏

2-

production engineering and managment, McGraw-Hill, 1984

ومشكوووووووووووورين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2009)

أسف أخي العزيز لاتوجد نسخة مجانية لحد الأن ......


----------



## بروسس انجينير (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مهندس المحبة ...ولكن حاولت وحصلت الكتب اللي أريدها http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...pdf&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


شكرا ودرجت الموقع للأستفاده..

أنا طالبة process engineering


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي الفاضلة ومنورة معانا الموقع وإن شاء الله نكون عونا لك في أيجاد المعلومات التي تبغينها في تخصصك أما بخصوص الكتاب فإن الأسم يختلف عن الكتاب المطلوب الذي طلبته ولو كنت تريدين عن الموضوع لكنت وضعت لك كتب مفيدة مثل هذا الموقع وغيره وتأمرين وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دائما ........


----------



## عامر الناصري (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتاب 
The Basis and Applications of Heterogeneous Catalysis (Oxford Chemistry Primers) by Michael Bowker


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
أسف أخي عامر لاتوجد نسخة مجانية إلى الأن ولكن توجد كتب مفيدة جدا عن موضوع الكتاب أرجو أن تفيدك وأرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ...
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## عامر الناصري (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخ مهندس المحبة 
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kamatcho (12 يوليو 2009)

*i want this book plz*

*Combustion and gasification in fluidized beds*

بواسطة Prabir Basu‏


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2009)

*جواب طلب ...*



kamatcho قال:


> *Combustion and gasification in fluidized beds*
> 
> بواسطة Prabir Basu‏



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وهذا الكتاب المطلوب ...

Combustion and Gasification in Fluidized Beds 
by: Prabir Basu

http://ifile.it/efdszg/cgfb.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/8352287/CGFB.rar.html

وأرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء .......​


----------



## kamatcho (12 يوليو 2009)

مشششششششككككوووووررررر ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك كل خير:75::75::75:


----------



## kamatcho (13 يوليو 2009)

*and also this*

*Beyond the blast furnace*

بواسطة Amit Chatterjee


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز لم أجد الكتاب للتحميل فقط يمكن تصفحه على هذا الرابط مع الشكر والتقدير ...
http://books.google.com/books?id=AN...4NTdCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4


----------



## kamatcho (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (19 يوليو 2009)

الى جميع المهندسين:
اني محتاج جدا الى كتب مع الحلول في المفاعلات الهندسية reaction engineering.
مع الشكرز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2009)

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الكتب أخي خضير وأرجو الدعاء وأي شيء أخر أنا حاضر للمساعدة .......

http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=reaction+engineering


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (21 يوليو 2009)

الى جميع المهندسين المحترمين:
اني محتاج جداااااااااا الى كتب حديثة مع الحلول في المفاعلات الهندسية reaction engineering.
مع الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (23 يوليو 2009)

الى جميع المهندسين المحترمين:
اني محتاج جداااااااااا الى كتب مع الحلول فيreaction engineering 
مع الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز لقد تم الأجابة عن سؤالك وكان هذا الرابط هو الجواب :
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=reaction+engineering


----------



## المهندس الودود (26 يوليو 2009)

اصدقائي احبائي محتاج اي شي موقع كتاب يتكلو عن تصميم ابراج التقطير للنفط الخام وكيفية التصميم


----------



## المهندس الودود (26 يوليو 2009)

اريد كتاب يتكلم عن تصميم ابراج التقطير للنفط الخام وتصميمها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز المهندس الودود 
هذا الرابط يوجد فيه المواقع والكتب التي تحتاجها وإن شاء الله الأستفادة والدعاء ......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135125.html

أما إذا أردت كتاب عن التصميم فيوجد كتاب للتصميم وهو من أهم الكتب للمهندس الكيميائي
Chemical Engineering Design, Fourth Edition: Chemical Engineering Volume 6 (Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering) 
R K Sinnott

http://ifile.it/3eizwxv/crcev6ccd4thed.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/1138527...l._6__Chemical_Engineering_Design__4th_Ed.zip


----------



## درسدن (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكركم كثيرا على المجهودات التي تقومون بها ...

أرغب في كتاب في هذا الموضوع إذا أمكن alkylation unit مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## درسدن (27 يوليو 2009)

أخي المشرف أرجو أن أجد عندمك كتاب أو ورقة بحثية أو رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة تشمل الموضوع alkylation unit


----------



## النبض الهامس (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى مهندس المحبه اريد مرجع ممتاز فى مادة ماس 2
mass transfer ii لان الصراحهعندنا دكتور ما عرفت المراجه التى يطرح لنا فى الاسئله منها وهو دكتور عراقى


----------



## عامر الناصري (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتب تخص الموضوع التالي
sweening of naphtha


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2009)

عامر الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد كتب تخص الموضوع التالي
> sweening of naphtha




لم أجد كتب تخص الموضوع المراد مع التقدير ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2009)

النبض الهامس قال:


> مشكور اخى مهندس المحبه اريد مرجع ممتاز فى مادة ماس 2
> mass transfer ii لان الصراحهعندنا دكتور ما عرفت المراجه التى يطرح لنا فى الاسئله منها وهو دكتور عراقى



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب في الماس وهو معتمد في الأسئلة في العراق في جامعة بغداد

Heat and Mass Transfer, 2nd Edition 
by: Hans D. Baehr Karl Stephan

http://ifile.it/7508b6f/heat_and_mass_transfer.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/159910083/Heat_and_Mass_Transfer.pdf

ولاتنسوني من الدعاء وإن شاء الله الأستفادة والنجاح ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2009)

درسدن قال:


> أخي المشرف أرجو أن أجد عندمك كتاب أو ورقة بحثية أو رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة تشمل الموضوع alkylation unit



أرجو أن تفيدك هذا الرابط البحثي وبارك الله فيكم ...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images​


----------



## عامر الناصري (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي المشرف هل ممكن كتاب يخص phthalocyanine او metal phthalocyanine


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (29 يوليو 2009)

استاذى الفاضل هل لك أن توفر لى الكتب التالية
*Calculations on the Entropy-temperature Chart by W. J. Crawford*



*<H1 class=title dir=ltr>Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by rao*


Chemical Engineers Calculation and Shortcut Deskbook 

‏</H1>


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

عامر الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي المشرف هل ممكن كتاب يخص phthalocyanine او metal phthalocyanine



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب ومن الله التوفيق ...
Structure of Metal-Phthalocyanine Polymer Studied by High Resolution. Electron. Microscopy and Electron. Energy. Loss Spectroscopy

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...PAFZAb5iC3lJmf5tA&sig2=Pf7629fhiSQpk3x5Rz3Wog​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

المصمم الكيميائى قال:


> استاذى الفاضل هل لك أن توفر لى الكتب التالية
> *Calculations on the Entropy-temperature Chart by W. J. Crawford*
> 
> 
> ...



الكتاب الأول توجد نسخة للقراءة أون لاين
http://openlibrary.org/b/OL7085605M/Calculations-on-the-entropy-temperature-chart.
أو
http://books.google.com/books?id=XJ...esult&ct=result&resnum=3#v=onepage&q=&f=false


الكتاب الثاني
نسخة أون لاين وعندما أجد نسخة للتحميل سوف أضعها وسوف أرسل لك الرابط أيضا برسالة خاصة إن شاء الله .
http://books.google.com/books?id=Gj...esult&ct=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false

​


----------



## عامر الناصري (31 يوليو 2009)

الاخ مهندس المحبة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## تكسابون (3 أغسطس 2009)

أخي مهندس المحبة مشكور جدا" على هذا العطاءوأتمنى أن تمدنا بكتب باللغة العربية عن مستحضرات التجميل والمنظفات جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز لايوجد لدي كتاب بالعربي فقط أنكليزي ولكن بدلا عنه هذا موضوع شامل عن مستحضرات التجميل أرجو أن يفيدك ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135627.html?highlight=%C7%E1%CA%CC%E3%ED%E1


----------



## احمد وفيق ابوالنصر (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

يرجي مساعدتي في ايجاد الكتاب:
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**Metallics for steelmaking production &use*
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لاتوجد لدي نسخة للتحميل ولكن توجد أونلاين وعندما تكون للتحميل في أي موقع فسوف أعطيك الرابط
http://books.google.com/books?id=K_...esult&ct=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## تكسابون (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي مهندس المحبة على هذه المجهودات الجبارة وأتمنى أن تساعدني في أمرين 
1-كتاب في تصنيع مستحضرات( تجميل-منظفات) بالإنكليزي ويفضل أن يتوافق مع إمكانيات محدودة في المعدات.
2-كتاب يضم ترجمة للمصطلحات العلمية الكيميائية.
وجزاك الله خيرا" عنا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب عن مواد التجميل 
Handbook of Cosmetic Science and Technology, 3rd Edition 
by: Andre O. Barel, Marc Paye, Howard I. Maibach 
en | Informa HealthCare

http://ifile.it/1c0kfxt/barel.rar

أما المصطلحات فلا توجد لدي بالعربي ويمكنك أيجادها باللغة الأنكليزية إذا أردت وهي موجودة في مواضيعي ويمكنك البحث عنها وأي شيء حاضر للمساعدة ...


----------



## عامر الناصري (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المشرف مشكور على الجهد الطيب
ابحث عن كتاب بموضوع merox


----------



## تكسابون (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" وكتب مساعداتك في صفحة أعمالك


----------



## تكسابون (6 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب عن صناعة الصابون the art of soab-making
*http://mihd.net/7oa9sj/__7e6aeab__via_gigapedia.info__.html*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2009)

عامر الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ المشرف مشكور على الجهد الطيب
> ابحث عن كتاب بموضوع merox



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وأرجو أن يفيدك هذا المرفق إضافة لهذا الموقع والذي يتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merox

وهذا رابط البحث أيضا :
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images


----------



## احمد وفيق ابوالنصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يرجي مساعدتي في ايجاد الكتاب التالي:
The properties of gases and liquids, 3rd edition, McGraw-Hill,New york,1977
authors: Reid,Prausnitz,Sherwood

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2009)

احمد وفيق ابوالنصر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يرجي مساعدتي في ايجاد الكتاب التالي:
> The properties of gases and liquids, 3rd edition, McGraw-Hill,New york,1977
> authors: Reid,Prausnitz,Sherwood
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز لم أجد النسخة الثالثة ووجدت فقط النسخة الرابعة أرجو أن تفيدك ...
The Properties of Gases and Liquids (4th Edition) 
by: Robert C. Reid

http://ifile.it/dqpbwm8/17072.rar
pass :twilightzone

أو من هنا :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48305.html​


----------



## احمد وفيق ابوالنصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا، و نفع بك الأمة


----------



## farouq dabag (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ العزبز اذا امكن كتاب حولة فحوصات النتجات النفطية مع الشكر....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أغسطس 2009)

farouq dabag قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ العزبز اذا امكن كتاب حولة فحوصات النتجات النفطية مع الشكر....



هذا الكتاب أرجو أن يفيدك وبالتوفيق ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117167.html


----------



## volcaniquo (17 أغسطس 2009)

*طلب كتاب جزاكم الله خيرا*

تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون والمنظفات الصناعية
تأليف: محمد اسماعيل عمر
<LI style="TEXT-INDENT: 10pt">*الناشر: *دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع* تاريخ النشر: *01/01/2002<LI style="TEXT-INDENT: 10pt">*اللغة: *عربي
شكرا لكم على المساعدة:56:


----------



## sablab (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ممكن معلومات عن
fludezied catalytic cracking
التفاعلات و المعدات

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## احمد وفيق ابوالنصر (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

يرجي مساعدتي في ايجاد النسخة الكاملة للكتاب الآتي:

Electrochemical Engineering Science and Technology in chemical and other industries

يوجد مقتطفات من الكتاب في googlebooks، و لكن اتمني ان أجد النسخة الكاملة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nedalzxcvbnm (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## white hand (18 أغسطس 2009)

*astm*

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس كيميائى وعندى معمل فى المصنع 
كل التجارب يمكن عملها لأنها acid base titration لاكن المشكلة ان مافيش ريفرنس للتجارب دى
علشان كدة ديما بيكون فى تعليق من المراجعين الخارجيين على الموضوع دة
لو سمحت ممكن تمدنا بالماصفة الأمريكية لعملHCL titration
ولو مش موجود ASTM ممكن اى مواصفة تانية بتتكلم فى الموضوع دة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 أغسطس 2009)

احمد وفيق ابوالنصر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجي مساعدتي في ايجاد النسخة الكاملة للكتاب الآتي:
> 
> ...



كل الهلا فيك أخي أحمد أما بالنسبة للكتاب فلم أجده إلا بنسخة غير مجانية غير الكوكل ...


----------



## ahwanoso (21 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو من حضرتك كتاب Chemistry of the Elements


----------



## kno3 (22 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب عن تصنيع الاسمدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

ahwanoso قال:


> ارجو من حضرتك كتاب Chemistry of the Elements


 
السلام عليكم أرجو أن يفيدك الكتاب ولاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ...

chemistry of the elements , second edition
*by:* A. Earnshaw, Norman Greenwood 

http://ifile.it/w7lbuy5/greenwood_n...ments__2ed.__butterworth__1998__t__1376s_.pdf


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

kno3 قال:


> كتاب عن تصنيع الاسمدة


 

this is the book and ask me any quastion you want and you found the help in it 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127678.html


----------



## الجنيد محمد (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

volcaniquo قال:


> تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون والمنظفات الصناعية
> تأليف: محمد اسماعيل عمر
> <li style="text-indent: 10pt">*الناشر: *دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع* تاريخ النشر: *01/01/2002<li style="text-indent: 10pt">*اللغة: *عربي
> شكرا لكم على المساعدة:56:



أسف أخي العزيز لايوجد كتابك ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

sablab قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن معلومات عن
> fludezied catalytic cracking
> ...



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب 

Fluid Catalytic Cracking: Science and Technology 
by: John S. Magee, Maurice M., Jr. Mitchell

http://rapidshare.com/files/203457160/0444890378_Fluid_Catalytic_Cracking.rar

أو

http://ifile.it/umr6nox/0444890378_fluid_catalytic_cracking.rar

أو هذا الموضوع 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluid_catalytic_cracking

وأرجو أن لاتنساني من الدعاء ...


----------



## volcaniquo (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس المحبة لو في عندك اي كتاب لصناعة الصابون والمنظفات الصناعية كيفما يكون المؤلف بس من فضلك يكون بالعربي او الفرنساوي وتقبل اخي العزيز فائق التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز لايوجد لدي كتاب بالعربي ولكن يوجد لدي بالأنكليزي وستجد مواضيع كثيرة في القسم عن صناعة المنظفات بواسطة مختصين ويمكنك سؤالهم أي سؤال تحتاجه وأي شيء أنا حاضر للمساعدة دوما .......


----------



## volcaniquo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي لمجهودك واتمنى اخي الكريم ان تضفني لقائمة اصدقائك


----------



## محمود بن حسين (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## muhjm (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن محتاج كتب تخص
fluidized bed reactor
,upflow anaerobic sludge blanket reactor
bio-absoption of heavy metals
مع فائق الشكر ولتقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

muhjm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن محتاج كتب تخص
> fluidized bed reactor
> ,upflow anaerobic sludge blanket reactor
> ...



fluidized bed reactor

Fluid Bed Technology in Materials Processing 
C. K. Gupta D. Sathiyamoorthy

http://ifile.it/pfm1qxs/fluid_bed_technology_in_materials_processing.rar


upflow anaerobic sludge blanket reactor

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=u...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


bio-absoption of heavy metals

don't have any metals sorry and wait until i found it​


----------



## muhjm (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ممنون عزيزي على هذا المجهود الرائع
واتمنى بمساعدتكم احصل على
bio-adsorption of heavy metals by using UASB reactor
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ashry3000 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*مطلوب القبض على هذا الكتاب ، ممكن ؟؟؟*

إخوانى وأخواتى مشرفى وأعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع ، أرجو مساعدتى فى البحث عن هذا الكتاب الرائع عن المنظفات الصناعيه ، إسم الكتاب : فن صناعة المنظفات السائله ومساحيق التنظيف الحديثه ، للكاتب : محمد محمد كذلك ، وهو من إصدارات مكتبة ابن سينا بالقاهره ، وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير ، وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عمر على تعارف (12 سبتمبر 2009)

نطالب بكتاب حول الجانب الإدارى للمهندس الكيميائى


----------



## zima_lordofwar (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد كتب المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفنى والتدريب المهنى للهندسه الكيميائيه اذا بتريده


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

muhjm قال:


> ممنون عزيزي على هذا المجهود الرائع
> واتمنى بمساعدتكم احصل على
> bio-adsorption of heavy metals by using uasb reactor
> مع جزيل الشكر



أسف أخي العزيز لم أجد كتابا مفيدا لك وبالتوفيق في أيجاده وسوف أبحث لك وأرسله لك إن تم إيجاده ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ashry3000 قال:


> إخوانى وأخواتى مشرفى وأعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع ، أرجو مساعدتى فى البحث عن هذا الكتاب الرائع عن المنظفات الصناعيه ، إسم الكتاب : فن صناعة المنظفات السائله ومساحيق التنظيف الحديثه ، للكاتب : محمد محمد كذلك ، وهو من إصدارات مكتبة ابن سينا بالقاهره ، وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير ، وشكرا لكم جميعا



أسف اخي العزيز لايوجد كتابك ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

عمر على تعارف قال:


> نطالب بكتاب حول الجانب الإدارى للمهندس الكيميائى



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121833.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

zima_lordofwar قال:


> اريد كتب المؤسسه العامه للتعليم الفنى والتدريب المهنى للهندسه الكيميائيه اذا بتريده



لايوجد لدي موقع محدد للتحميل ولكن يمكنك تحميل كتب كثيرة موجودة في القسم وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الى مزيد من التقدم والعلم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الى مزيد من التقدم والعلم


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
الى جميع المهندسين ممكن هّا الكتاب أذا أمكن الكتاب هو the engineering of chemical reaction 
للدكتور Lanny D.schmidt الطبعة الثانية


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز مهندس المحبة .. فعلا انت رجل رائع .. بارك الله فيك .. ومن تقدم لتقدم وبالتوفيق لك عزيزي ..


لو تكرمتم نبحث عن كتاب ( the modern technology of cosmetics )

مختص بمجال مستحضرات التجميل .. .


ولكم منا فائق الود والحب والتقدير ..

ودمتم،


----------



## حنان المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب تكنولوجيا الوقود؟


----------



## الطائرة الحربية (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم:
الى جميع المهندسين ممكن هّا الكتاب أذا أمكن الكتاب هو the engineering of chemical reaction 
للدكتور Lanny D.schmidt الطبعة الثانية*
أني محتاج الكتب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## muhjm (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعتي في ايجاد كتاب
mathmetical modeling of UASB reactors


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

خضير ألجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> الى جميع المهندسين ممكن هّا الكتاب أذا أمكن الكتاب هو the engineering of chemical reaction
> للدكتور Lanny D.schmidt الطبعة الثانية



أرجو أن يفيدك ولكن لاأعلم ماهي الطبعة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17493358/The_Engineering_of_Chemical_Reactions.rar
أو
http://ifile.it/3y0aeb/0195105885engrchereact.rar


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> الأخ العزيز مهندس المحبة .. فعلا انت رجل رائع .. بارك الله فيك .. ومن تقدم لتقدم وبالتوفيق لك عزيزي ..
> 
> 
> لو تكرمتم نبحث عن كتاب ( the modern technology of cosmetics )
> ...



شكرا أخي العزيز 
لايوجد كتابك ولكن توجد كتب أخرى مختصة بالتجميل إذا أردتها حاضر لمساعدتك بها وبالتوفيق ......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

muhjm قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو مساعتي في ايجاد كتاب
> mathmetical modeling of uasb reactors



لايوجد كتابك ...................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

حنان المهندس قال:


> ممكن كتاب تكنولوجيا الوقود؟



لايوجد كتابك ..............


----------



## ابونعامة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك علي مجهودك مهندس المحبة انا اريد كتب علي التأكل والسيطرة عليه


----------



## بسمه العبودي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*heat trensfer*

ارجو الحصول على 
Heat Transfer, by J.P. Holman, 9th edition, McGraw Hill

شكرا


----------



## الطائرة الحربية (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على على الجهود المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبذولة


----------



## ضوء الصباح (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...
في البداية اود ان اشكركم على هذا الموقع الرائع
استاذي الفاضل انا مهندسة كيميائية اعمل في احد المختبرات الانشائية واود كتاب عن طرق فحص الاملاح الكبريتية للمواد الانشائية وكيفية التحليل اليكميائي لمادة الاسمنت بالاخص


----------



## correng (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز ..مهندس المحبه

برجاء لو تستطيع ...نريد كتاب
mathematical methods in chemical engineering
byV.G.Jenson
&
G.V.Jefferys

و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hassankyo2007 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا اريد هذا الكتاب Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles Includes Unit Operations Fourth Edition
والكاتب:Christie John Geankoplis


----------



## ballack13 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت كتاب applied statistics and probability for engineers 4th edition بس الكتاب و شكرا


----------



## مهندس حنان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*كتاب*

i need manual solution of 
Applied mathematics and modling for chemical engineers
richardG.rice . duong D. DO
but not rapid share please
and thank you


----------



## الطائرة الحربية (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني محتاج كتاب petroleum refining engineering by nelson
مع الحلول أذا امكن


----------



## الطائرة الحربية (8 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت محتاج كتب عن التكسير الحراري للنفط


----------



## pop29 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم يا شباب اريد كتاب عن تصنيع حمض السلفونيك بالحامض


----------



## reenoo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اولا شكرا جدا علي المجهود الرائع ده 
ثانيا كنت بسال عن كتب لل water treatment chemicals and also chemical water treatment 
لاني ان شاء الله هحتاجه في عملي لاني اعمل في شركه بتروكيماويات و شكرا


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

برجاء بافادتي بكتب باللغة العربية في الكيمياء الحيويةو العضوية و الغير عضوية ة لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عامر الناصري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج كتاب عن desulfurization history للنفط الخام او المقطرات النفطية باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوي ممكن اساعدني بمشروعي
Polyvinyl chloride


----------



## م/امجد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا لكن لو ممكن كتب عن catalytic reforming او مشاريع عنها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ابونعامة قال:


> اشكرك علي مجهودك مهندس المحبة انا اريد كتب علي التأكل والسيطرة عليه



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب وبالتوفيق
Corrosion and Corrosion Control 4th Edition
R. Winston Revie

http://www.filefactory.com/file/f979ac/n/0471732796_rar
أو
http://ifile.it/vkghem0/coracoc.rar

أرجو أن لاتنساني من الدعاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ضوء الصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> في البداية اود ان اشكركم على هذا الموقع الرائع
> استاذي الفاضل انا مهندسة كيميائية اعمل في احد المختبرات الانشائية واود كتاب عن طرق فحص الاملاح الكبريتية للمواد الانشائية وكيفية التحليل اليكميائي لمادة الاسمنت بالاخص



أسف أختي الفاضلة لايوجد الكتاب حاليا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بسمه العبودي قال:


> ارجو الحصول على
> Heat Transfer, by J.P. Holman, 9th edition, McGraw Hill
> 
> شكرا



أسف أختي الكريمة لم أجد النسخة التاسعة ولكن وجدت النسخة السادسة أرجو أن تفيدك 

Heat Transfer, 6th ED 
Jack P. Holman

http://www.4shared.com/file/67801273/d3114367/Heat_Transfer__JP_Holman_.html?s=1
أو
http://ifile.it/f27kjb4/129693___heat_20transfer.pdf
أرجو أن لاتنسوني من الدعاء ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

correng قال:


> الاخ العزيز ..مهندس المحبه
> 
> برجاء لو تستطيع ...نريد كتاب
> mathematical methods in chemical engineering
> ...



أسف لايوجد الكتاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

hassankyo2007 قال:


> أنا اريد هذا الكتاب transport processes and separation process principles includes unit operations fourth edition
> والكاتب:christie john geankoplis



أسف لايوجد الكتاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ballack13 قال:


> لو سمحت كتاب applied statistics and probability for engineers 4th edition بس الكتاب و شكرا



هذا الكتاب وأرجو أن لاتنساني من الدعاء
Applied Statistics and Probability for Engineers 
By Douglas C. Montgomery,&nbspGeorge C. Runger,
http://ifile.it/qdt1pl/applied_stat...3rd_ed._-_d._montgomery_g._runger_2003_ww.pdf


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس حنان قال:


> i need manual solution of
> applied mathematics and modling for chemical engineers
> richardg.rice . Duong d. Do
> but not rapid share please
> and thank you



أسف لاتوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الطائرة الحربية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني محتاج كتاب petroleum refining engineering by nelson
> مع الحلول أذا امكن



أخي العزيز لاتبحث عن هذا الكتاب في نسخة مجانية لأنه لاتوجد ولقد أشتريته بعد البحث الطويل الذي كان بدون جدوى فإذا كنت محتاجه فالأولى لك شراءه لأنه كتاب مهم جدا ومفيد وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

pop29 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم يا شباب اريد كتاب عن تصنيع حمض السلفونيك بالحامض



لايوجد كتاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الطائرة الحربية قال:


> لو سمحت محتاج كتب عن التكسير الحراري للنفط



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب ولاتنساني من الدعاء :
The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition (Chemical Industries) 
James G. Speight

http://rapidshare.com/files/129810298/Chemistry_and_Technology_of_Petroleum.pdf
أو
http://ifile.it/2n7ilh/the_chemistry_and_technology_of_petroleum.rar


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

reenoo قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> اولا شكرا جدا علي المجهود الرائع ده
> ثانيا كنت بسال عن كتب لل water treatment chemicals and also chemical water treatment
> لاني ان شاء الله هحتاجه في عملي لاني اعمل في شركه بتروكيماويات و شكرا[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Hassanmhassan قال:


> برجاء بافادتي بكتب باللغة العربية في الكيمياء الحيويةو العضوية و الغير عضوية ة لكم جزيل الشكر



لاتوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

عامر الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج كتاب عن desulfurization history للنفط الخام او المقطرات النفطية باللغة الانكليزية



لايوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ساره خالد العاني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوي ممكن اساعدني بمشروعي
> Polyvinyl chloride



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب وبالتوفيق ولاتنسيني من الدعاء
Practical Guide to Polyvinyl Chloride 
Stuart Patrick

http://ifile.it/9crd8qz/1859575110.rar


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

م/امجد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا لكن لو ممكن كتب عن catalytic reforming او مشاريع عنها



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب وبالتوفيق
Catalytic Naphtha Reforming, Second Edition, (Chemical Industries) 
George J. Antos (Editor), Abdullah M. Aitani (Editor)

http://www.4shared.com/file/43880130/1294664a/Catalytic_Naphtha_Reforming.html


----------



## hajla (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي مهندس المحبة 
ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## hprince (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أريد حل أسئلة كتاب (heat transfer by J.p.holman)
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علاااووي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي مهندس المحبة ,, 
إذا ماعليك أمر ولا كلافة محتاج المانول سلوشن حق هذا الكتاب
Process Heat Transfer 
Hewitt
Shires
Bott
الاصدار عام 1994 وهذي صورة الكتاب


----------



## alchemist (1 نوفمبر 2009)

Dear all. First, I wanna thank you for your great efforts. second I wanna ask if you can find me this book Computer aided design for polymers and composites.the author is D.H.Kaelble. thanks for your help. Kind regards


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

hprince قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أريد حل أسئلة كتاب (heat transfer by J.p.holman)
> وبارك الله فيكم



لايوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

علاااووي قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي مهندس المحبة ,,
> إذا ماعليك أمر ولا كلافة محتاج المانول سلوشن حق هذا الكتاب
> Process Heat Transfer
> Hewitt
> ...



لايوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

alchemist قال:


> Dear all. First, I wanna thank you for your great efforts. second I wanna ask if you can find me this book Computer aided design for polymers and composites.the author is D.H.Kaelble. thanks for your help. Kind regards



لايوجد


----------



## rayan1007 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الكتاب يتحدث عن العضوية :
organic_chemistry_5th_ed_mcmurry_john
ولو اي نسخة اجدد ما في مشكلة

واللي يقدر يجبلي معه :
Solutions Manual for McMurry's Organic Chemistry

انا محتاج الكتاب ضروري لانه عندي امتحان ومش لاقي الكتاب ابدا يا ريت من الاخوة المساعدة ولو في سلايدات (Slides) او اي شي يساعدني على الدراسة بكون ممنون بس الاهم هو توفير الكتاب


----------



## rayan1007 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوان اللي طالب كتاب العضوية 3 ايام وما حد عبرني


----------



## NOMAIR (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

ارجو منك يااخى مهندس المحبه مساعدتى فى مشروع تخرجى ethylene glcol ارجوك اى معلومه عن الموضوع:11::11:


----------



## جزائري مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بارك الله في جهدكم ... الحمد لله رب العالمين لقد انتقلت الى السنة الرابعة و لعلها السنة التي ينبغي ان اخرج فيها كل الجهد و الله المستعان .. اسال الله ان يوفقني و يوفقكم جميعا 
انا بحاجة يا اخوان الى كتب تعينني في المواد التالية لكن بالعربية او بالفرنسية فالتعامل مع الانجليزية عسير علي نوعا ما ... و المواد هي :

تصميم المفاعلات . انتقال الحرارة . يونيت ابرياشنز . طرق التحليل الفيزيائية . البتروكيماويات . معدات الهندسة الكيميائية 

فارجو ان تعينوني بنصائحكم فالكتب كثيرة لكن الافضل و الانفع هو الدي يبقى خفيا و الله المستعان . اسال الله ان يوفقني و اياكم و يعيننا و ييسر لنا


----------



## zerocoled (9 نوفمبر 2009)

1-
Reverse osmosis and ultrafiltration / S. Sourirajan, editor, Takeshi


----------



## zerocoled (9 نوفمبر 2009)

-Basic Principles of Membrane Technology ,Ultrafiltration and Microfiltration Handbook 
The MBR Book: Principles and Applications of Membrane Bioreactors for Water- and Wastewater Treatment
Nanofiltration: Principles and Applications 
Transport Phenomena


----------



## zerocoled (10 نوفمبر 2009)

i need these books urgent
Nanofiltration: Principles and Applications
Basic Principles of Membrane Technology by J. Mulder 
Water Treatment: Principles and Design by MWH 
Ultrafiltration and Microfiltration Handbook


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

rayan1007 قال:


> الكتاب يتحدث عن العضوية :
> organic_chemistry_5th_ed_mcmurry_john
> ولو اي نسخة اجدد ما في مشكلة
> 
> ...


 
أسف أخي العزيز وجدت كتابك الأن

Organic Chemistry, Fifth Edition 
by: John McMurry

http://ifile.it/mvx6j0l/organic_chemistry__5th_ed___mcmurry__john___2000__ww.djvu
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/244266637/organic_chemistry__5th_ed___mcmurry__john___2000__ww.d


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

NOMAIR قال:


> ارجو منك يااخى مهندس المحبه مساعدتى فى مشروع تخرجى ethylene glcol ارجوك اى معلومه عن الموضوع:11::11:


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125759.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124133.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149848.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154073.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

zerocoled قال:


> i need these books urgent
> Nanofiltration: Principles and Applications
> Basic Principles of Membrane Technology by J. Mulder
> Water Treatment: Principles and Design by MWH
> Ultrafiltration and Microfiltration Handbook


 
لايوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزائري مسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بارك الله في جهدكم ... الحمد لله رب العالمين لقد انتقلت الى السنة الرابعة و لعلها السنة التي ينبغي ان اخرج فيها كل الجهد و الله المستعان .. اسال الله ان يوفقني و يوفقكم جميعا
> انا بحاجة يا اخوان الى كتب تعينني في المواد التالية لكن بالعربية او بالفرنسية فالتعامل مع الانجليزية عسير علي نوعا ما ... و المواد هي :
> 
> تصميم المفاعلات . انتقال الحرارة . يونيت ابرياشنز . طرق التحليل الفيزيائية . البتروكيماويات . معدات الهندسة الكيميائية
> ...


 
أخي العزيز توجد كتب كثيرة في المنتدى ويمكنك الأستفادة منهاوفي هذا الموضوع طلبات للكتب محددة وبإسم كاتبها وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

zerocoled قال:


> -Basic Principles of Membrane Technology ,Ultrafiltration and Microfiltration Handbook
> The MBR Book: Principles and Applications of Membrane Bioreactors for Water- and Wastewater Treatment
> Nanofiltration: Principles and Applications
> Transport Phenomena


 
لايوجد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

zerocoled قال:


> 1-
> Reverse osmosis and ultrafiltration / S. Sourirajan, editor, Takeshi


 
لايوجد


----------



## س م ك (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلك محتاج كتاب
analysis of organic traces in aquatic environment
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zerocoled (13 نوفمبر 2009)

to all my freinds 
i need these books urgent
Nanofiltration: Principles and Applications
Basic Principles of Membrane Technology by J. Mulder 
Water Treatment: Principles and Design by MWH 
Ultrafiltration and Microfiltration Handbook


----------



## m.shady (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخواني ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي مرجع او بحث عن إنتاج الفسفورك اسد..phosphoric acid
وكلم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (15 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت أخي انا أحتاج كتب في الموضوعات : 
STPP soduim tri polyphosphate 
SULFURIC ACID
Phosphoric Acid
Use of Phosphates


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الى مهندس المحبة الراااائع 
الشكر الجزيل على ما تقدمه لنا واسال الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
الرجاء تزويدي بمراجع ملائمة بخصوص تنقية حمض الفوسفور الرطب للحصول على حمض فوسفور غذائي لا لون له


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة على توفير هذه الكتب فى أقرب فرصة


Applied Mathematical Methods for Chemical Engineers, Second Edition (Hardcover)

Norman W. Loney

Publisher: CRC; 2 edition (September 22, 2006) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0849397782 
ISBN-13: 978-0849397783

Solutions Manual for Applied Mathematical Methods for Chemical Engineers

Norman W. Loney

Publisher: Taylor & Francis Group; 2nd Sol Mn edition (September 26, 2006) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0849396670 
ISBN-13: 978-0849396670 

Applied Mathematics in Chemical Engineering
Harold S. Mickley
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Inc.,US; 2nd edition (January 1, 1957) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0070418004 
ISBN-13: 978-0070418004


----------



## حمدى النقيرة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد كتاب الtransport phenomna لBird


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى مهندس المحبة الراااائع 
الشكر الجزيل على ما تقدمه لنا واسال الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
الرجاء تزويدي بمراجع ملائمة بخصوص تنقية حمض الفوسفور الرطب للحصول على حمض فوسفور غذائي لا لون له*


----------



## chemist ahmed sala (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب


Systems Analysis for Water Technology 

by Willi Gujer


----------



## ashry3000 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*أرجو تزويدى بهذا الكتاب وشكرا لك*

أخى العزيز مهندس المحبه ، صار لى مده طويله أبحث عن هذا الكتاب بالمكتبات ولكن مع الأسف لم أجده ، فهل ممكن أن تساعدنى فى الحصول عليه وهو :
فن صناعة المنظفات السائله ومساحيق التنظيف الحديثه - للكاتب : محمد محمد كذلك
مع جزيل الشكر ودعواتى لكم جميعا بالصحه والعافيه.


----------



## snmeld (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم.. ممكن بس من وين ممكن الاقي الحلول لكتاب
conceptual design of chemical processes by: James Douglas

شكراً


----------



## مسلم عبد الحسين (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العزيز اني مهندس كيمياوي انقبلت دراسات عليا ماجستير اذ ممكن كتب ملازم خصوصي واذا ممكن كتاب بيرد النسخة الجديدة وجزاك الله خيرا اخوك مسلم


----------



## يحيي هلال (25 نوفمبر 2009)

standart methods for examination of water &waste waterساعدوني الله يجازيكم كل خير في ايجاد هذا الكتاي ضروري لمشروع التخرج 
الرابط السابق لا يعمل


----------



## الاء قدوم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا لك على الخدمه
اريد كتاب عن البوليمرات العضويه


----------



## ابرام لنكولن (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو منكم كتاب حلول ل( introduction to chemical engineering thermodaynamics


----------



## كاتالوني (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم, اريد كتاب conceptual design of chemical process,Douglase


----------



## jalilkr (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا توفر لديكم ملفات دورة في معالجة المياه والمياه العادمة الرجاء تحميلها او وضع الرابط

مع الشكر.


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاج الى مخطط انتاج لأثيلين بواسطة التكسير الحراري للميثان والأيثان والى معلومات كاملة مع الكتب اذا امكن


----------



## rehos (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخ الفاضل مهندس المحبة اريد كود الخاص بمعالجة المياه ASTM d4516


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## palnet2007 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوكم اي كتاب يتعلق في صناعة البويات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kno3 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو بعث كتاب chemical process equipment لM,walas


----------



## ahmed hassn (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل ابحث عن كتاب Development of improved electrodes in high temperature PEM fuel cells


----------



## د.خالد الخالدي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم: 
أذا أمكن كتاب 
*Principles Of Reaction Engineering*

by 
*Shrikant D Dawande*

*مع الحلول. في أسرع وقت ممكن. مع الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## د.علي عامر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اعزائي اعضاء ومشرفي هذا الملتقى الرائع
اني اطلب منكم توفير Holman في انتقال الحرارة وبالطبعة التاسعة اوكد على الطبعة التاسعة .مع تقديري واحترامي للجميع


----------



## السامرائية البازية (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اطلب كتاب thermodynamic
الطبعة96 لأن محتاجة حلوله كلش


----------



## الخاشعة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ..
*****************************************
اخي الكريم اني ابحث عن 3 كتب :
1-كتاب يحتوي على حلول لكتاب intruduction to chemical engineering thermodynamic by smith الطبعة الرابعة
2-كتاب يحتوي على حلول لكتاب transport phenomina by bird second edition 
*
*3-كتاب بعنوان *
* principles of catalyst development
by j.t. richardson*
و جزاك الله كل خير
**********************************************
*
***********************************
**********************​


----------



## اسلام 20 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز
اريد كتاب فى soil test


----------



## aboomar2000 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد كتابا يشرح شرح وافى عن صناعة البلاستك عن طريق البثق والحقن والنفخ يتضمن طرق الخلط والخلاطات والاستخدامات شرح وافى مثل بولى اثيليين بانواعة والبى فى سى بانواعة والبولى برو بيليين والستريين


----------



## aboomar2000 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب بشرح وافى عن تصنيع جميع انواع المواسير كهرباء مياة وصرف وغاز واتصالات وخامات البولى ايثيليين والبى فى سى والبولى بروبيليين والخلطات بنسب التخليط وانواع الخطوط وانواع التشغيل سواء البثق او الحقن او النفخ ومشكور سيادتكم


----------



## hgp]d]n (7 ديسمبر 2009)

انا باطلب بعض المعلومات عن صناعة الاسمده الكيميائيه


----------



## correng (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الخاشعة قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم *
> 
> *السلام عليكم ..*
> *******************************************
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/fsy76g0/solutions_of_bsl__2nd_ed._.pdf

bird solution manual


----------



## اسوت (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز شكرا ليك واطلب مرجع يتحدث عن انتاج مادة الاكريلونتريل acrylonitrile


----------



## طه مهدي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*كم انت رائع أخي مهندس المحبة .. هذه المبادره دليل على حبك للناس ومدى رغبتك لمساعتهم...اريد كتاب petrolume of refinery by nulson


تقبل تحياتي واحترامي ..*​


----------



## عبد الله مطر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو أن تدلني على كتاب يساعدني بمشروع تخرجي ومشروعي عن (chlorine production) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m-n-nsour (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلا عليكم 
اخواني الاعضاء بحثت عن كتاب 
solution of transport prosess and unit oprations
اريده ضروري في اقرب وفت 
ويعطيكم العافيه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## reenoo (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
ازيكم يا شباب و انا بدعي ربنا انه يديكم الصحه عالمجهود الرائع ده الصراحه و التوفيق و دائما للامام يا رب 

كنت عايز بس الكتاب ده لانه ان شاء الله هيفيدني في شغلي بازن الله لاننا بننتج البولي يوريثان فوم كميكالز و دي ماده داخله في صناعته 

كنت عايز الكتاب ده بعد ازنكم Blowing Agents for Polyurethane Foams


----------



## weswes (19 ديسمبر 2009)

حياكم الله يا اخواني 
اولا الف الف شكر للمهندس المحبوب مهندس المحبة، ولو سمحت اريد كتب : 
standard methods for water and waste water analysis 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامي حسين الشربيني (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي بالله عليك اريد كتاب عن تركيب الدهانات باللغه العربيه


----------



## كاتالوني (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله, ارجو منكم ان توفروا كتاب Conceptual Design of Chemical Processes: James Douglas:


----------



## ماسووورة (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول علي كتب خاصة بصناعة السكر وشكرا:18:


----------



## esma3ilawey (3 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتم عايز كتاب بيتكلم عن تاثير الصناعات الكيميائيه على البيئه


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (4 يناير 2010)

كتاب إنتقال مادة د_حامد


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (4 يناير 2010)

أريد كتاب إنتقال مادة د_حامد باسرع وقت


----------



## مع تحياتى (7 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم
طبعا حيبان من طلبى ان ماليش اى علاقة بالهندسة بس هى هواية
لو سمحت انا عايزة اصنع شامبو و كريم طبيعى فيه اقل نسبة من الكيماويات 
ممكن تفيدنى لو سمحت


----------



## TheCrystal9 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ...

أخواني ممكن ال soution manual لكتاب Principles of Chemical Reaction Engineering للمؤلف Scott Foglar و الطبعة الرابعة بالتحديد


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن كتاب عن zeolite مع الشكر


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز انا بحاجة لكتاب تحضير الزيولايت وشكرا جزيلا وارجو مساعدتي


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (10 يناير 2010)

ياااااأخوانا أريد مشروع عن تصميم واثر ألمبخرات في صناعة ألسكر باسرع فرصة لوتكرمتم


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (10 يناير 2010)

أشكر ألجميع علي حسن ألتعاون


----------



## mahmoodaltaee (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ارجو تزويدي بنسخة الكترونية من كتاب elements of chemical reaction engineering والمؤلف هو Fogler وشكرا و من الله التوفيق


----------



## مرتضى السلمي (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وبجهودك اخي العزيز انت فعلا مهندس المحبة


----------



## sami_2010 (20 يناير 2010)

:4:اريد كتاب بعنوان:4:

Mott, N. F., and Davis, E. A., Electronic Processes in Non-Crystalline Materials 
:1:​


----------



## هالة الطويل (22 يناير 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز....
ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب modren control process 
الخاص بالهندسة الكيميائية وشكرا


----------



## رغد الوزان (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رغد الوزان (23 يناير 2010)

أريد كتاب عن تصميم شبكات خطوط أنابيب الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (26 يناير 2010)

ضروري جدا ومشكور مقدما 
Mixing of liquids by mechanical agitation Editted by " Jaromir J.Ulberecht and gary 


Oilfield Processing of Petroleum: Crude oil " By Francis S. Manning, Richard E.
Thompson


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي وودي ..


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## صالح السكر (2 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا
نرغب بكتاب حول كيمياء الطعام ان توفر لديكم او لدى الاعضاء


----------



## pricesse (5 فبراير 2010)

I need thermodynamic correlations
liquid-liquid and vapor-liquid
thank you


----------



## مساعد مهندس 2020 (5 فبراير 2010)

*حلول Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

امل منكم التكرم بإرشادي الى حلول كتاب 

Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes 

ولكم مني جزيل والامتنان


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (5 فبراير 2010)

الي الاخ مساعد مهندس 2020 تفضل الحلول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/203438092/edb25847/Answers.html


----------



## امير العراق (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اخوكم من العراق جامعة تكريت وتعذر علي الحصول على هذين البحثين ارجو ممن لديه القابلية فى ايجادها وارساله اكون شاكر وممنون
1- isothermal Vapor-liquid equilibrium data for binary systems at High pressure :Carbon dioxide-methanol, Carbon dioxide-ethanol, Carbon dioxide-1-propanol, methanol-ethanol, methanol-1-propanol, Ethan-Ethanol, Ethan-1-propanol systems. J.Chem. Eng. Data. Vol. 35, pp:63-66, 1990.

2- High pressure Vapor-liquid equilibrium for carbon dioxide+Methanol, carbon dioxide+Ethanol, and carbon dioxide+Methanol+Ethanol. J.Chem. Eng. Data. Vol. 38, pp:53-55, 1993.


----------



## مساعد مهندس 2020 (6 فبراير 2010)

الأخ محمد 

الله يجزاك خير على على ماقدمته 


بس فيه طلب بسيط ممكن حل ch02 واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## CHEMBOY (6 فبراير 2010)

*برنامج vleflash*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منكم توفير برنامج vleflash الاصدار الرابع اذا امكن لمشروع تخرجي .. واشكر جهودكم لتطوير وتزويد المهندسين العرب بالعلم النافع .. 

اخوكم

chemboy


----------



## aenda (9 فبراير 2010)

انت احمد سعيد عبد الحميد؟؟؟


----------



## chimiste ALG (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس المحبة و مشكور على كل ما تقوم به.ممكن ان توجهني الى كتاب حول صناعة methanol.


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

بوركتم


----------



## عبيد الجزائري (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم هل ممكن كتاب عن مفاعلات التهوية لمحطات معالجة المياه للشرب( water aération tanks)*


----------



## حماده عبده (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخى الكريم :77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## انفال سعيد (13 فبراير 2010)

*طلب كتاب كيمياء*

لو سمحت ممكن كتاب 
essentile of ceneral chimistry
by ebbing


----------



## هيثم امين (17 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز بعد السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
اتمني ان تدلني علي كتاب خاص بصناعة المنظفات والمطهرات علي ان يكون باللغه العربية 
اشكركم ولكم تحياتي


----------



## بكري محجوب (21 فبراير 2010)

ارغب في كتاب عن انتقال الكتلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam noor (23 فبراير 2010)

Please I want a book called ( Freeze Drying Process) =) please


----------



## eng.hooda2010 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب اسمه
applied process design for chemical and petrochemical plant volume 3
او اى كتاب به دوائر تبريد بالهليوم
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## kareemegypt2 (26 فبراير 2010)

*انا اقوم بهذا التجربه لمشروع التخرج ولكن هناك بعض الاسئله
1- عند وضع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم في الماء واجراء التجربه شوف تقل نسبه هيدوركسيد البوتاسيوم نتيجه التفاعل فكيف يتم تحند معدل الانخفاض وهل سيترسب التاتج من التفاعل في اسفل التنك وهي يجب تغير المياه ام زياده نسبه الملح ارجوا الافاده

2 - وبالنسبه للكاسود والانود فنحن نستخدم شرائح النيكل فاريك معرفه نسبته التاكل ومتي سوف يتم تغير الشرائح

مع العلم ان ابعاد التانك هيه 25 في 25 في 23 سم


ارجو الاافده*​


----------



## عامر الناصري (1 مارس 2010)

*hydrodynamic*

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز احتاج الى كتب عن hydrodynamic in trickle bed reactor


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
احتاج كتاب عن محطات التحلية بالتبخير
ارجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## meemo7777777 (5 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رضوان بن (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز
هل بالامكان كتاب عن thermodynamic propreties of alkanes and lixtures
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الرواني (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن لو سمحت أخي كتاب عن تقنيات الفصل 
technical seperation


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يجب ويرضى


----------



## تايتانيك (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حذيفه الهيتي (17 مارس 2010)

ممكن أخي تزودني بكتب عن التأكل المعادن الحديد والالمنيوم


----------



## HD_2 (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. ​ 
أخي المبارك ,, منذ زمن وأنا أبحث عن كتاب ​ 
transport processes and separation process principles
(includes unit operation)​ 

فأرجو أن تجده لي .. (( سبب إحتياجي له, لأنه مقرر جامعي عليّ ))​ 

وشاكر لك مقدما .. ​


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (17 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا للمجهود للجميع مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (17 مارس 2010)

اتمني ان كل منا يجد الكتب الذي يحتاجها وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## المهندس يامن (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني
أنا بحاجة ماسة جداً لكتاب :
(heat and mass transfer)
secound edaition
wr : C,O.Bennett & J.E myers
وشكراً كثيراً لمساعدتكم​


----------



## اسماعيل بلقاسم (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
انا طالب اخر سنة في الهندسة الكيميائية
وعندي مشروع تخرج عن production of ethyl lactate
وارغب بكتاب يتحدث عنه اذا امكن او اي معلومات 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (21 مارس 2010)

ساعدوني الله يساعدكم
اريد تقارير عن المواضيع التالية وبالسرعة الممكنة رجاءا"( التقارير رجاءا عن تصميم ابراج الامتصاص ذات الصواني )
(1) design of plate tower
(2) plate type
(3) no. of plates
(4) effect of gases and liquid flow rate


----------



## بابين (22 مارس 2010)

*الاخ المشرف الرائع جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى منك المساعدة العاجلة لانني في حاجة شديدة لكتاب 
*

*Iron Oxides in the Laboratory: Preparation and Characterization By Udo Schwertmann, R. M. Cornell*


----------



## بكري محجوب (26 مارس 2010)

اريد كتاب عن البترول


----------



## شمهش (27 مارس 2010)

*بحث او كتاب عن التدخين واثره على الجسم من الناحية الكيمياء الحيوية*



مهندس المحبة قال:


> طلبات كتب الهندسة الكيميائية​
> 
> فى الآونة الاخيرة طلب الكثير من المهندسين ان نضع موضوع يشمل الكتب والبرامج الخاصة بالهندسة الكيميائية وأستجابة لهذا الطلب نريد من كل مهندس ان يحدد اسماء الكتب والمراجع مع تحديد الكاتب إن أمكن التى يريديها كى نستطيع ان نفى بطلبات جميع الاعضاء ان شاء الله والله الموفق ...​
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من مهندس المحبة توفير لي بحث عن التدخين كما هو موجود في الموضوع 
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم
الاخ المحب لكم طالب الكيمياءسنة رابعة


----------



## دانه الملك (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا عندي امتحان ل fluid mechanics 
ابي ال manual solution

chemical engineering fluid mechanics 
Ron Darby
2nd Edition

وبالتوفيق للجميع دعواتي لكم ومشكورين مقدما


----------



## ballack13 (31 مارس 2010)

اريد حل كتاب optimization of chemical process any eddition it doesnt matter


----------



## zerocoled (1 أبريل 2010)

مهندس المحبة dear 
i want this book very urgent 
Laminar Flow Forced Convection in Ducts


----------



## صباحكو (3 أبريل 2010)

*كتاب مهم*

اخواني المهندسين
اريد كتاب اسمه advanced cleaning product formulations 
الجزء الخامس
الذي يتحدث عن الاف التركيبات الخاصة بالمنظفات


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## kokikof (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
ممكن مجموعة من الكتب في البتروووووول
لكن يا ريت لو تكون فرنسي


----------



## green drago (5 أبريل 2010)

ارجو فى اول مشاركة لى فى هذا الملتقى الرائع كتاب عن صناعة الاسمنت وخصائصه


----------



## الإرادة (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم:
مع جزيل الشكر أطلب Manual solution for Petroleum Refining-Technology and Economics- Fifth eddition
for Gary, Handwerk and Kaiser


----------



## zerocoled (6 أبريل 2010)

dear to all my freinds 
i want this book very urgent 
Laminar Flow Forced Convection in Ducts)


----------



## zerocoled (6 أبريل 2010)

*dear to all my freinds 
i want this book very urgent 
Laminar Flow Forced Convection in Ducts)*​


----------



## zerocoled (6 أبريل 2010)

i want this book very urgent 
Laminar Flow Forced Convection in Ducts


----------



## ahmad alk (10 أبريل 2010)

*مع الشكر الجزيل*

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول علىكتاب
Hatch, K.L.(1993),Textile Science, ISBN 0314904719
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن أبو أحمد (11 أبريل 2010)

اخي اسال الله يضع لك كل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصلح ابوعبيد (13 أبريل 2010)

*كتاب في process design*

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في الحصول على هذا الكتاب
* Chemical Engineering Process Design and Economics: A Practical Guide *


*Authors:* Gael Ulrich ;Palligarnai T. Vasudevan​ *ISBN:* 978-0-203-49367-0 (electronic​ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## neo007 (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 


ممكن كتاب عن الكيماء البترولية و عمليات التنقيب و التصنيع 

بس يكون بالفرنسي لو سمحت 

ولك جزيل الشكر اخي 

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## صامت بجروحي (26 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه اخي 

ممكن كتب عن 

Air cooling مبردات الهواء


----------



## husam475 (1 مايو 2010)

أريد كتاب عن تصميم شبكة المبادلات الحرارية hen وشكرا على مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## النبض الهامس (2 مايو 2010)

مرحبا اخى مهندس المحبه
الراوبط التى ارسلتهن لم تفتح 
وانا محتار مع الدكتور العراقى وانا باخر سمستر واريد ان اصفى المواد 
انتقال مادة 2
نرجوا منك افادتى بالخصوص والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
وادا توفر لديك كتاب او مرجع لمادة تصفيه 2
http://ifile.it/7508b6f/heat_and_mass_transfer.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/15991008...s_Transfer.pdf


----------



## الكيميائي نماس (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ... إذا في مجال بدي كتاب 

Chemistry by Zumdahl 8th Edition ! \

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## petmin2010 (6 مايو 2010)

يا مهندسين حد يساعدنى بليزززز محتاج كتاب Maddox, R. N., Gas and Liquid Sweetening
فى مشروع التخرج وشكرا


----------



## النبض الهامس (6 مايو 2010)

مرحبا مهندس المحبه الكتاب الدى ارسلته لى لايوجد به المواضيه التاليه
التقطير -الاستخلاص-التجفيف- الامتصاص لاتوجد فى كتاب heat and mass transfer


----------



## النبض الهامس (6 مايو 2010)

ساعنى اخى المهندس


----------



## النبض الهامس (8 مايو 2010)

مرحب اخى المهندس اريد مرجع هدة المساله 

A liqud feed to a distillation tower at 405.3kpa.abs is fed to a distillation 
Tower . the compostion in mole fraction as follow :
n-butane (xa=0.40),n-pentane (xb=025) n-hexane xc=020
n-heptane xd=015 calculate the boiling and the vapor in equilibrium with the liqud


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

هل يوجد كتاب يبين كيفية تحضير زيت المائدة في المصانع


----------



## amorymustafa (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جداً علي الجهود التي تقومون ببذلها ونرجوا منكم إذ أمكن كتاب 
mass transfer by sherwood & wilke ;mcgraw-hill publication


----------



## lcaptainl (30 مايو 2010)

Dear all salam i was looking for Pressure Relief Valves McGraw-Hill but unfortunately i couldn't find any resources for this book can any one help me!
Thanks alot of being cooperative!


----------



## abo nage (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد كتاب
Student Solutions Manual to accompany Modern Analytical Chemistry
لو سمحتم محدش يبخل عليا بالاجابة انا بحثت عن الكتاب لكنه مش مجانى ... اللى يعرف يجيبه يبقي جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا ابغي ابداء اسوي بحث عن
oil spill in the sea
أو
offshore oil spillage
بس ما حصلت كتب اذا ممكن ألاقي عندكم !!

ومشكورييييييين مقدما


----------



## ماجدةعبدالباسط (11 يونيو 2010)

Calculations for multi component vapor-liquid and liquid-liquid Equilibria,prentice-Hall,Englewood Cliff,Nj1980اريد هذا الكتاب


----------



## smail065 (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد من فضلكم
كتبا عن صناعة اللصاق و الغراء
انطلاقا من بلاستيك مدار

و كتبا عن ادارة البلاستيك
بمراحله اكاملة
خاصة مرحلى الغسل و التنظيف
و باية موادتتم عملية التنظيف


----------



## ماجدةعبدالباسط (20 يونيو 2010)

Seader 1998, principle of separation process –John Welly(I.N.C)-liquid-Liquid extraction with ternary system 
اريد هذا المرجع واكون لكم شاكرة


----------

